# Dear baby



## MaybeP

I saw this cute craft for baby showers but just wanted to get my wishes for baby out now

Dear baby,

*I hope you learn* that although life is hard it is beautiful
*I hope you aren't afraid* to be yourself
*I hope you love* horses just as much as your momma
*I hope you get* all your wishes to come true
*I hope you laugh* when daddy is hard on all the boys you bring home
*I hope you never forget* how much your daddy and I love you
*I hope you ignore* anyone with bad intentions
*I hope you become* anything and everything you want
*I hope you respect* yourself
*I hope you grow* old and fall in love

Love, Momma
I can't wait for my princess Avery:hugs:


----------



## x__amour

How cute! :D


----------



## jemmie1994

this is so sweet :flower:


----------

